# Alabama Rig Banned



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

https://www.wired2fish.com/Alabama-Rig-Banned-by-BASS-for-Elite-Series-and-Classic-WhatsUp6255


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree!
One rod, one reel, one lure.

Use it if you are catching food in my opinion.


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep, I agree. (although I just ordered one  )

I just don't think it was right for the sport. I hope that the smaller clubs will follow suit.


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2012)

it wasnt only the bamma rig that was booted 
as long as they keep it fait i am okay with the rule
i didnt see a diffrence between that bamma rig and a double fluke rig or the carolina rig using a jig as the weight
i will be giving these a try but here in pa we can only use a 3 way split


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2012)

Some guys are really getting their panties in a wad over this....Funny because it doesn't effect them in the least.
Personally I think the justification for it makes perfect sense.


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2012)

the only thing that bugs me is the we are better tude they want to give off
kinda like when they said we dont want co anglers fishing with us.
that turned a bunch of ppl off to the elites if they are gonna ban it then ban it in all BASS competitions
if then chance to use it comes up i will give it a try it is a good rig


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2012)

Brine said:


> Yep, I agree. (although I just ordered one  )



Me too, I have two coming. :LOL2: 

I'm going to give one away!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I agree. (although I just ordered one  )
> ...




OH YA!!!!! =D>


----------



## wihil (Jan 18, 2012)

redbug said:


> it wasnt only the bamma rig that was booted
> as long as they keep it fait i am okay with the rule
> i didnt see a diffrence between that bamma rig and a double fluke rig or the carolina rig using a jig as the weight
> i will be giving these a try but here in pa we can only use a 3 way split



I kinda want to try one, but honestly these things are confusing when I try to put them into WI's rules for lures. At best, I think we could only have 3 hooks/baits on them, with only one line in the water as opposed to our usual 3. That would change trolling around a bit, but if I was just casting it wouldn't be an issue.

Most of the rigs I've seen are a minimum of 4, I wonder if it would be possible to cut a leg off and bend the arms down to 120deg and run it that way.

I'll be curious to see how you've got yours set up.

As for tourneys, I don't fish them so I don't really have an opinion one way of the other.


----------



## redbug (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont have one yet but i have seen them with 3 arms for the states that have the 3 hook issue


----------



## Recon (Mar 24, 2012)

You can also just bend any extras closed to a loop so they are not considered hooks any more. Kinda like the blind teasers used when billfishing. Leave 3 good hooks and disable the others.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2012)

redbug said:


> it wasnt only the bamma rig that was booted
> as long as they keep it fait i am okay with the rule
> i didnt see a diffrence between that bamma rig and a double fluke rig or the carolina rig using a jig as the weight
> i will be giving these a try but here in pa we can only use a 3 way split





Have you tried this rig in our local waters Redbug?


And it looks like I will be cutting you off from any fries! REALLY?


----------



## redbug (Mar 24, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > it wasnt only the bamma rig that was booted
> ...


haha I changed that the day i beat you in the law category i haven't been fishing yet with my truck being hit and in the shop o have been mostly house bound
my friend has been using it over in jersey with some success 
i hope to get out next weekend if the weather stays nice


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2012)

Wayne - Anytime you want to get out and wet a line you can always give me a shout. 


BTW - I am Temple Grad 1st and foremost


----------



## redbug (Mar 25, 2012)

Ahab, Thanks for the offer i cant wait to get on the water. i had to do a presentation of friday for a temp teaching spot at work it satrted with 20 guys going and i was in the top 4 i should hear somethi9ng on monday if i get it i will be no shift work or weekends 
temple i do remember that you were a owl fan i was just kidding i dont win often any more unless its movies


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 25, 2012)

In IL they are effectively banned because I think you can only have two hooks per line except for trot lines. Of course IL does allow trot lines and jug fishing, bow fishing, all non-conventional methods. Also netting for smelt on lake michigan, used to allow snagging for salmon too but not anymore I don't think.
Tim


----------

